# Double chainring guard vs. chain guide...



## singletrak (Mar 29, 2005)

So, I had a 39t single chainring up front and raced last week and had zero problems (i.e no dropped chain). I don't have a chain guide and only one chainring guard.

I switched to a 42t chainring for todays race and dropped the chain no less than 5 times. So obviously I need to remedy this problem. 

What is the better set-up chainguides or a double chainring guard? I'd like to go with the double chingring guards (Salsa) with the 42t chainring but I'm not sure if it's better to mount the chainring on the inside or outside of the "spider".

If the chainguide is better which guide works best for a Felt F1X?

Thanks for any help in advance...


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

You didn't mention which side it dropped.

With double bashguards the chainring goes on the outside of the spider and you need extra long bolts and spacers for the outer bashguard. With single bashguard you put the chainring on the inside, the bashguard on the outside, and use the regular bolts.

Google "park tools chain length" and set your chain as short as possible.


----------



## singletrak (Mar 29, 2005)

*inside*

current set-up is chainring guard on the outside and the chain has been dropping on the inside...


----------



## flanman (Jul 7, 2006)

What brands are your 42T and 39T chainring? I installed a Salsa 42T and it was a disaster. Switched to a 42T Stronglight (from Nashbar) and no more dropped chains. Still haven't figured out why the salsa kept dropping. Reinstalled it and checked chainring bolts a number of times to no improvement.


----------



## HarrieH (Sep 6, 2007)

singletrak said:


> current set-up is chainring guard on the outside and the chain has been dropping on the inside...


You have just 1 chainring guard?
Hmmm, weird.
Usually you use 2.


----------



## singletrak (Mar 29, 2005)

*Chainring brand*



flanman said:


> What brands are your 42T and 39T chainring? I installed a Salsa 42T and it was a disaster. Switched to a 42T Stronglight (from Nashbar) and no more dropped chains. Still haven't figured out why the salsa kept dropping. Reinstalled it and checked chainring bolts a number of times to no improvement.



The 39t was Ultegra and the 42t is Salsa. So maybe a problem with the Salsa? 

Maybe I'll rob the road bike of its DA 42t.


----------



## johnmyster (Mar 13, 2003)

Run this on the inside. No more problems.

www.n-gear.com


----------



## gregdogg62 (Aug 9, 2004)

I use a 40t Salsa chainring with an N Gear on the inside with no problems, knock on wood.


----------



## argylesocks (Aug 2, 2004)

EVERYONE i have talked to that uses 1 outer guard & a 3rd eye, has dropped thier chain at least once.

run the double guard. problem solved.

bbgbashguard.com


----------



## GearDaddy (Apr 1, 2004)

I've been using a 42T with outer guard and a 3rd Eye chain watcher and it's been working great. The 3rd Eye only costs 10 bucks and it has the advantage of allowing mud and debris to clear out of the drivetrain better. With a double guard you can get a nice sandwich of muck in there. I did a muddy race this weekend and it went smoothly.

You need to be careful in setting up the 3rd Eye properly. The instructions provided with it aren't very specific, as they simply say to set it up 1/8th inch from your chain. You want to make sure that you set it up so it sits high enough such that if the chain comes off on the inside that it hits the 3rd Eye and then drops back down onto the chainring. If you set it up too low, then the chain gets stuck in a channel between the chainring and the 3rd Eye, and possibly will get sucked down below the 3rd Eye, which really sucks to get back out. But if setup properly, it works like a dream.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

I run just the outer guard and a jump-stop or third eye with no problems....
EXCEPT!!!!!
Make sure you use a non ramped chain ring! I used a FSA that had ramps( this was for intended for use as the middle on a triple chainring) and the chain would try to climb off the chainring over bumpy ground or when the bike was shouldered and the cranks spun!

I figured it out quickly...switched to a non ramped and all is fine.


----------



## flanman (Jul 7, 2006)

singletrak said:


> The 39t was Ultegra and the 42t is Salsa. So maybe a problem with the Salsa?
> 
> Maybe I'll rob the road bike of its DA 42t.


I think there's something wrong with the Salsa 42 T. Can't figure it out but I think it's a badly machined lot that sneaked through. I can only guess that it's something to do with the teeth being slightly too high. I reversed the chainring and the same thing happened. If there's even one slightly stiff link in the chain it'll pick it up.

Abandon the Salsa and try something else is my advice. Swap in the DA 42T for a test and I expect the chain drop will vanish.

Now that I know this is not an isolated case I plan to email salsa about it.


----------



## singletrak (Mar 29, 2005)

*Salsa*

Thanks to everyone for all the help and suggestions.

If you do email Salsa let me know their response. I'll swap out the chainring and see what happens.


----------



## The Repeater (Sep 29, 2007)

Do you have a derailler in your bin that will fit?

You can take it all apart and "make" one, you just rotate it back towards the rear wheel.


----------



## flanman (Jul 7, 2006)

I received a prompt response from Salsa to my email concerning 42T chainring problems. i laerted them to this thread. They weren't aware of any issues with chainrings but advised my to take the chainring back to point of Purchase (Excel Sports) and they would issue a credit, which Salsa in turn would compensate them for.


----------



## singletrak (Mar 29, 2005)

*Double Chainring Guard Woes continue........*

Well I ordered the inner chainring guard and assembled it as picture in the above post. 

Now..the problem is when I shift into the largest two cogs in the rear the chain jumps off the chainring..everytime. Any suggestions..anyone? 

Very frustrated with this..it's tough to train for a races on this upcoming Sat and Sunday with a bike that doesn't shift well..


----------



## HarrieH (Sep 6, 2007)

Distance between chain ring and inner/outer guard ?
Diameter of the guard ?
Nr of teeth chain ring ?


----------



## argylesocks (Aug 2, 2004)

singletrak said:


> Well I ordered the inner chainring guard and assembled it as picture in the above post.
> 
> Now..the problem is when I shift into the largest two cogs in the rear the chain jumps off the chainring..everytime. Any suggestions..anyone?
> 
> ..


you have TWO guards & the chain is coming off the (front) chainring?
im not even sure how that is possible? the guards physically prevent this from happening... do you have the right size guards for your given chainring?


----------



## singletrak (Mar 29, 2005)

*Details*

Here's the details

Cyclocross Wetzicon 42t inner guard mounted on the inner then a 42t Salsa chainring mounted on the outer then 3..5mm spacers then a Salsa 44t guard on the outside. The casette is a 12-27 Ultegra.

After putting the inner guard on now when I shift to the 27t or 25t cog in the rear the chain gets lifted up and sandwisched between the inner guard and the chainring. Easy fix while riding-just shift to the smaller cogs but when trying to use the 27t or 25t the chain just hops into that space between the inner guard and the chainring.

I'm baffled....shouldn't this be the mack daddy fix for chain drop with a single ring up front?


----------



## dyg2001 (Sep 23, 2004)

singletrak said:


> Here's the details
> 
> Cyclocross Wetzicon 42t inner guard mounted on the inner then a 42t Salsa chainring mounted on the outer then 3..5mm spacers then a Salsa 44t guard on the outside. The casette is a 12-27 Ultegra.
> 
> ...


Is your chainline way out of wack?


----------



## jerry_in_VT (Oct 13, 2006)

dyg2001 said:


> Is your chainline way out of wack?



When you use a middle ring on the big ring position, especially a 10 speed ring (which has more offset cause of the narrow chain) you need to mount it "backwards" so that it shifts the chain teeth centerline back towards the BB.

I suspect you have too much gap between the chain ring and the inner guard (which is not mounted via spacers, its on the little ring position). That could leave room for the chain to get in there.

J


----------



## flanman (Jul 7, 2006)

That Salsa chainring has an offset of a couple of mm. Try the above advice and reverse it to see if it makes any difference. Chainline will definitely be affected.


----------



## singletrak (Mar 29, 2005)

*Surrender*

I give u. Tried everything today. Switching things around, spacers etc. No way. This dbl guard just won't work. The chain-line from the 42t to the 27t is just too much. It always causes the chain to ride up on the guard no matter what I do. 

So off with the inner guard (hopefully cyclocrossworld will take it back) and now I've got the N-Gear Jump Stop coming from QBP on Weds. Any set-up tips here?

I really like the single chainring but if this is a bust then its back to a double.
If anyone's got a Felt F1X with a ten speed and a double guard set up send the specs my way. I'd love to know how to make this work.

Thanks again for all the advice.


----------



## flanman (Jul 7, 2006)

Did you try any other chainring? I'd be pretty sure that the Salsa chainring is at fault. Double chainguards, third eyes and Jump stops won't improve things if it's the chainring that's causing it.


----------

